# Few Items I've turned recently...some wood from here



## rwilliek (Feb 2, 2015)

Here are a few things I've turned lately....some of the wood was acquired here, some on similar boards on FaceBook.

http://i466.Rule #2/albums/rr25/rwilliek/Bowl22_zpsc119902c.jpg
Curly Poplar from Jason
http://i466.Rule #2/albums/rr25/rwilliek/Pens1_zpsdd740954.jpg
Center two are Buckeye Burl from Cliff

http://i466.Rule #2/albums/rr25/rwilliek/Pens2_zps0d747f7f.jpg
Slimline Pen/Pencil set, again Buckeye Burl from Chuck, stabilized by me.
http://i466.Rule #2/albums/rr25/rwilliek/DSC_0085_zps8e329a7c.jpg 
Flame Box Elder from a local saw mill

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice work Robert, thanks for sharing the pics !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Seaba (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice looking work. I really like the curly poplar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Feb 2, 2015)

Very nice, you've done justice to the poplar and I really like the buck eye burl pens and FBE turning.

I've got more of that poplar waiting for you.

-jason

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 3, 2015)

A very nice spread of work there, you've been busy!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 5, 2015)

Nice work Robert! Buckeye never ceases to amaze me, especially on a pen.


----------

